
Sauna use associated with reduced risk of cardiac, all-cause mortality - arikr
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/02/150223122602.htm
======
arikr
> For all-cause mortality, sauna bathing 2 to 3 times per week was associated
> with a 24 percent lower risk and 4 to 7 times per week with a 40 percent
> reduction in risk compared to only one sauna session per week.

Seems somewhat significant!

------
gruglife
anyone know if the same applies to steam rooms?

~~~
timonoko
No. Real Finnish sauna produces short periods of extreme heat stress. This
causes immunological defenses to turn on. Very similar benefits are observed
from acute shocks of extreme cold. Joe Rogan for example swims frequently in a
bucket of liquid nitrogen.

~~~
jhayward
> _Joe Rogan for example swims frequently in a bucket of liquid nitrogen_

This is so ludicrously dangerous and unsound that I was sure it was trolling
and was poised to flag. But a quick Google shows it is actually true. Amazing.

~~~
rasz
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryotherapy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryotherapy)

